# Formula Help Needed please



## feefona (Jul 13, 2019)

Hi, I need some help with a formula.

I have a table with values per month and an in stock quantity.  Has anyone any idea if you can use a formula to give you the month in which the stock will run out?  I.e. ROW 1, the stock will run out in "Oct 19" - is there any calculation that will provide you with the month without having to calculate it manually?  Its a document with quite a few lines so can be very time consuming?


ABCDEF1Aug 19Sept 19Oct 19Nov 19Dec 19In Stock215001500100010005003500350060060050050030004500500200200200759

<tbody>

</tbody>
Many thanks in advance


----------



## Peter_SSs (Jul 13, 2019)

Welcome to the MrExcel Board!

Something like this, copied down?

Excel WorkbookABCDEFG1Aug-19Sep-19Oct-19Nov-19Dec-19In StockExpires215001500100010005003500Oct-1935006006005005003000Sufficient Stock4500500200200200759Sep-19Stock Expiry


----------



## feefona (Jul 13, 2019)

Hi Peter, this is exactly what I need. Thank you so much, your help is really, really appreciated ?


----------



## Peter_SSs (Jul 13, 2019)

feefona said:


> Hi Peter, this is exactly what I need. Thank you so much, your help is really, really appreciated &#55357;&#56842;


You're welcome. Thanks for the follow up.


----------



## Tbom1911 (Dec 20, 2022)

Peter_SSs said:


> Welcome to the MrExcel Board!
> 
> Something like this, copied down?
> 
> Excel WorkbookABCDEFG1Aug-19Sep-19Oct-19Nov-19Dec-19In StockExpires215001500100010005003500Oct-1935006006005005003000Sufficient Stock4500500200200200759Sep-19Stock Expiry


Hi Peter. I hope you don’t mind me messaging you but I was wondering if there was any chance you could look at my most recent post. I just joined this forum today because I’m struggling with something similar and would mean the world if you could help me as I’m struggling a lot with excel.


----------

